# Big Snapper



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

My Cousin caught this big beauty on Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a nice fish, MarlaVous come to the dark side of fishing pics, the 1% that doesn't long arm. Still a respectable fish.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

MV have you gotten any decent invites to go fishing yet? I thought you would have been inundated with fishing trip offers by now. I'm still waiting for your next fish post so like the fat guy says "git er done", and post up.


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

I've gotten one invite to go to the edge with Anna & Mikvi, one day when the weather will cooperate. I can't wait


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You will have a blast fishing with them. I haven't met Mikes' wife but I've fished with Mike a couple times and it's always been a pleasure.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking snappa!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MarlaVous said:


> I've gotten one invite ~ I can't wait


Post up in the "Need a Ride Section", and you should have a few invites.

Red Snapper season closes on 07/14/2014.

Better Hurry UP!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> Post up in the "Need a Ride Section", and you should have a few invites.
> 
> Red Snapper season closes on 04/14/2014.
> 
> Better Hurry UP!!!


tom,
check your date. 
marla may not know the difference in state and federal regulations.

jack


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

very nice fish


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

jack2 said:


> tom,
> check your date.
> marla may not know the difference in state and federal regulations.
> 
> jack



7-14-14  for FL. Thanks :thumbsup: I do know there are very serious laws about fishing:yes:


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

BananaTom said:


> Post up in the "Need a Ride Section", and you should have a few invites.
> 
> Red Snapper season closes on 04/14/2014.
> 
> Better Hurry UP!!!


I'm tired of catching those ... I want a Marlin :thumbup: J/K
Did you see the King I got on Sat with Mikvi & Anna & that crew? It's my biggest fish yet


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MarlaVous said:


> I'm tired of catching those ... I want a Marlin :thumbup: J/K
> Did you see the King I got on Sat with Mikvi & Anna & that crew? It's my biggest fish yet


Just saw it, for some reason I missed it, and I had just seen Mikvi and his wife the other day at my home.

Anyway, Marla, Glad you had a great trip. 

Congrats!!!

Looks like you can really fish.


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

BananaTom said:


> Just saw it, for some reason I missed it, and I had just seen Mikvi and his wife the other day at my home.
> 
> Anyway, Marla, Glad you had a great trip.
> 
> ...



Thank you! & I'm just getting started:yes:


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll take you on the first rig trip in August. If you can handle big AJs and Tuna, we'll talk about a Marlin


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

Mikvi said:


> I'll take you on the first rig trip in August. If you can handle big AJs and Tuna, we'll talk about a Marlin


I'm gonna start lifting weights again next week:thumbsup:
I'll be ready for 'The Big Tahuna' 
Cheesy, I know... I just had too


----------

